

Gogs: open source GitHub written in Golang, fits in one binary - patrickaljord
https://github.com/gogits/gogs?hn

======
SEJeff
I like where this is going. Gitlab is a pain to setuo and is moving more
towards an enterprise offering, gitorious is awful and mostly un maintained
(mostly). There is lots of room for a small and nimble tool like this to come
along. Good luck!

